# New Jersey/ Pennsylvania mountains



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Im from new jersey when im going locally i go to Blue Mountain. I havent been anywhere else in a while. Any good terrain parks near me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude same deal here. Nothing really good but I did like Blue's sets this year. I trashed the bus hahah


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

yea blue had a pretty cool park this year.

my local mountain is creek witch i did not even think was that great. they have to step up there game this year. 
half of creeks rails where on the side of the trail.

i thought sno mountain was a good terrain.
when i went there were setting up the 22foot half pipe that thing was huge


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

im from south jersey as well, and i have a pass to bear creek every year. its basically halfway between philly and blue mtn(not exactly, but alot closer) and the parks at bear creek are so much better then blues. plus a season pass is like 240 if you get an offpeak


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

would have to agree that if your from south jersey and you just want park, bear creek has a good park and is great that you dont have to drive so far..


but dont expect too much from it if your not in the park. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

i hear that too. im so pumped for this season!!!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i just saw a bunch of bear creeks new rails. they look pretty sickkk. also all the rails are black and lime green instead of red. it looks so sick. im so stuck between getting a pass at boulder or bear. decisions decisions


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya ive heard nothing but good things about bear creek parkwise. Still have yet to go their even though is closer to me than blue mountain. Usually i end up hitting up blue mountain once a week just because they have a solid park and its fun to freestyle down the blues and greens.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BCs park is nice and it gets better every year. and the free riding isnt THAT bad there, come on, it could be spring mount. i remember the triple chair side being pretty fun back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

You are all lucky bastards...the season passes at the closest resorts to me are upwards of 400 i think


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New Jersey/ Pennsylvania mountain*

If you are looking for a great place to live and play, this is it. The surrounding Pocono Mountains and Delaware Water Gap National Park offer natural wonders to enjoy. Summer and winter fun abound. 
-------------------------
Linc

Pennsylvania Drug Addiction


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> You are all lucky bastards...the season passes at the closest resorts to me are upwards of 400 i think


400 is not worth it for the mountains in our area. there are better deals around especially for the season that we get here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah, I think that there is a sale going on right now, 300 for season passes to liberty, roundtop and uhhh whitetail.....so 3 season passes for 300....but I really don't think it will be worth it....I don't think there will be an awful lot of snow this season for the PA area


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

it was $400...where did you see 300?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats why you do the smart thing and get a night club card with an advantage option for like $200 so you get all night lift for free at all three hills and 40% off of your day lifts and every 6th visit is free, best way to go. Or at least it is if you are normal and have a job or are 15 and have to go to school or something and can't spend every day on the mountain.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dan when does Pitcrew start their night club deal thing?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not sure I asked a while ago and they sadi it would be a couple months so I think it's gunna start here soon. September or October I guess...


Oh yea the price jump is 11/06 so if you buy it before that it's $189 after that its $214.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

shit your right it is 400, Its 399, All i could remember was the 3. And just so you know, just cause i have school, doesnt mean I can't spend every day on the mountain:cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well if you are actually going to school instead of skipping everyday you shouldn't be able to get to the mountain until a night club card kicks in anyways. Even more so since you live a fair amount of time away from the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

only about an hour and a half


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea see I can make it to Liberty in like 25 min and 45 to Whitetail and about an hour to Roundtop.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

haha not worth it carm...

15 minutes to whitetail. 30-35 to liberty for me.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

If your coming that far you might as well just keep on truckin and head to springs or something else.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> If your coming that far you might as well just keep on truckin and head to springs or something else.


true. it would be cool to do a mini meet at one of our locals or something but damn thats a long drive to ride what he have to offer. springs may not be a bad idea.


----------

